
Moving from Sinatra to Rails - llambda
http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2012-01-17-moving-from-sinatra-to-rails
======
thibaut_barrere
I've been a big Sinatra fan, but these days I'm definitely moving to Rails for
almost every app.

If I had to tell why, I'd say that it's mostly for the ecosystem: just about
everything I currently need is available and works with the latest Rails
without much tweaking.

